# Green Circle Farm (pic heavy)



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

So here are pictures of some of the critters who hang out here at my place.









Dilly the Duck (her mate, Willy, got taken by the mystery predator a month ago)









The Orpingtons...finally laying eggs!









Honeynut, the Wonder Wether and Wingman to Samurai









Samurai, our ND Buck









Nice picture of his (eww, in rut) face









Chili Pepper, the crazy goat (shes a bit wild, not been handled)









Chili and her daughter Margarita (who is NOT wild at all)









Dulzipmer (from above..I can't get pictures of her..shes too curious! )









Whatcha doin there?









Jerry the Pony









Our garden on the first day of Kindergarten for my daughter...you can tell she couldn't see a thing, due to sun in the eyeballs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cute daughter you have there.... :thumb: :greengrin: 


Love your animals....very nice....... :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice group of animals


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

wonderful pics! I love honeynut... and Samurai looks like such a dude! 
Thanks for posting these, it looks like you have a lovely home
Heidi


----------



## goatboat (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful! 

I grew up in MD, glad to be where I am now, but MD has a certain kind of "pretty" out in the country parts. I was near the BWI, in Linthicum, not so pretty there though...

You got a cute little daughter and I love your pony! :lovey:


----------

